# New Rancilio Silvia V6 - Steam Knob wobble ?



## Ohaya (Apr 27, 2021)

Hi all, I'm looking for some advice from Silvia V6 owners.

My brand new Rancilio Silvia was just delivered. The steam knob has an odd behaviour. It doesn't turn smoothly and it seems like there are 3 positions where there is some resistance and it wobbles slightly. Is this to be expected? 

Something doesn't feel right and I would welcome your thoughts on this.

Thanks


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

As it is "brand new" and you're not happy with it then return it and get your money back.


----------



## Ohaya (Apr 27, 2021)

Rincewind said:


> As it is "brand new" and you're not happy with it then return it and get your money back.


That would be an overreaction. It makes more sense to first attempt to gather info from the community and better understand what normal operation looks like.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

No it is not correct, can you visually see the knob oscillate as you rotate it ? Is the shaft touching and missing the edge of the aperture as you rotate the knob ? Is there any free play / movement if you gently move the knob horizontally and vertically ? It sounds as if there is something the matter with the knob or the valve spindle is bent.
Contact the seller and and explain your problem.


----------



## Ohaya (Apr 27, 2021)

El carajillo said:


> No it is not correct, can you visually see the knob oscillate as you rotate it ? Is the shaft touching and missing the edge of the aperture as you rotate the knob ? Is there any free play / movement if you gently move the knob horizontally and vertically ? It sounds as if there is something the matter with the knob or the valve spindle is bent.
> Contact the seller and and explain your problem.


Thank you, you were able to articulate the issues much better than I did. While I don't see the knob oscillate I can feel it in 2 places along the way until the fully opened position. At those spots, there is a slight resistance. Overcoming that resistance and continuing to open the tap seems to result in what I described as a wobble which I can feel with my fingers. It's hard for me to describe it better than this.... There is indeed some free play if I gently move the knob vertically and horizontally. This free movement happens soon after I open the tap and all the way in between those 2 places of resistance.


----------



## Bhodgson (11 mo ago)

Ohaya said:


> Hi all, I'm looking for some advice from Silvia V6 owners.
> 
> My brand new Rancilio Silvia was just delivered. The steam knob has an odd behaviour. It doesn't turn smoothly and it seems like there are 3 positions where there is some resistance and it wobbles slightly. Is this to be expected?
> 
> ...


Return it. And either ask for a replacement, or a refund. But get it reported, at least, before 28 days is up.


----------

